# Rolex Rankings Movers of the Year - Part 1



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Now that we have completed about 1/3 of the LPGA season, I would like to look at the players that have made the biggest leaps, and taken the biggest falls in the Rolex Rankings this year.

The Rolex Rankings system awards points to players based on an accumulated 104-week "rolling" period, with the points awarded in the most recent 13-week period carrying a stronger value. 
A player is then ranked according to her average points per tournament, as determined by dividing her total number of points by the number of eligible tournaments played during the 104-week period. A minimum divisor (35) is also used. 

I have gone back to the first Rolex Rankings of the year and compared them to the current rankings. The only requirement for my list is that a player must have been ranked in the top 100 at the start of the year, or be in the top 100 now. 

Here are the Year's Biggest winners and biggest losers:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Rolex Rankings Movers of the Year - Part 1


----------

